# Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her?



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,
habe nun eigentlich meine zwei Favoriten raugesucht.
Suche immernoch einen 24" Monitor, der für den Anschluss an die XBOX 360 und an den PC geeignet ist (will heißen, dass ich 16:9 brauch).
Zur Auswahl stehen der *Viewsonic VX2433wm* und der *Asus VH242H*.
Beide kosten so um die 210€.
Möchte einfach nur, dass ihr hier mal eure Erfahrungen und Kommentare zu den beiden Monitoren ablasst.
Über Links zu Tests freue ich mich auch.

LG J:L


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Nimm doch den Asus, der Hersteller ist viel bekannter u. wenn de zum Expert gehst kriegste den für 199€


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

was meinst du mit "zum expert gehen" ?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Wo wohnst du gibts den bei euch ned is so was wie Media Markt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

doch sowas gibts natürlich in BERLIN !


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

mkh...ok wundert mich aber das du den ned kennsch, aber solche läden sind eign. immer *******


----------



## bauer-akil (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Nimm doch den Asus, der Hersteller ist viel bekannter u. wenn de zum Expert gehst kriegste den für 199€



Also Viewsonic hat meines Wissens früher Profi-CRT-Bildschirme hergestellt, deswegen finde ich das Argument "Asus ist eh viel bekannter" nicht sehr überzeugend.

Ich kann dir aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen,. dass der asus ein super Monitor ist,  ich benutze ihn seit anfang Februar und bin sehr zufrieden.
Schön groß, feiner Aufgelöst als ein Standard 22"er (also ich mein die 1680x1050er) und zum Spielen ist er auch gut geeignet.


----------



## Moetown (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Also ich steh auch grad vor der Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors,und bei mir wirds wohl der Viewsonic.Hat soweit ich gesehen hab überall gute Bewertungen bekommen,z.B. hier

TFT-Monitore VIEWSONIC VX2433wm

und wurd letzt in der PCGH getestet und hat soweit ich weiß den dritten Platz gemacht.Grund für mich ist auch,dass mein letzter Monitor von Viewsonic war (VX922) und ich mit dem nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab (bis er kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie leider kaputt ging,aber beim VX2433 hast 3 Jahre Vort-Ort Austauschservice).

@Flenor:Ich weiß zwar nicht,wie gut der Asus ist,aber bekannter ist nicht immer besser .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

ich denke ich werde mir den aus bestellen, weil ich auch die form schöner finde.
Wisst ihr eigentlich on man FULL HD nur mit einem HDMI Kabel nutzen kann oder wird das auch mit einem herkömmlichen DVI-Kabel übertragen ?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*



bauer-akil schrieb:


> Also Viewsonic hat meines Wissens früher Profi-CRT-Bildschirme hergestellt, deswegen finde ich das Argument "Asus ist eh viel bekannter" nicht sehr überzeugend.
> 
> Ich kann dir aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen,. dass der asus ein super Monitor ist, ich benutze ihn seit anfang Februar und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Schön groß, feiner Aufgelöst als ein Standard 22"er (also ich mein die 1680x1050er) und zum Spielen ist er auch gut geeignet.


 Also ich hab von dem Hersteller noch nie was gehört...
Mh ich weiß nich so genau, aber ich denke mit HDMI-kabel is die quali besser


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Welchen soll ich denn nun nehmen ?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Mein Tipp zum monitor kennste... ich würde es schon mal mit HDMI anschließen mach ich auch sobald meine graka da is xD


----------



## bauer-akil (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Mein Tipp zum monitor kennste... ich würde es schon mal mit HDMI anschließen mach ich auch sobald meine graka da is xD



du meinst über hdmi soll die bildquali besser sein als über dvi?

so ein quatsch. du hast dich offensichtlich nicht ausreichend informiert. ich hab bevor ich mir den 24er geholt hab im prad-board umgehört, und hier auch.
alle haben gesagt über dvi ists das gleiche wie über hdmi. warum auch nicht? beide sind digital, und unterstützen hdcp.
hdmi ist in der FUnktionsweise das Gleiche wie dvi, nur der ton kann halt noch mit übertragen werden.


und wegen deinem Satz: "mh, von viewsonic hab ihc bis jetzt nichts gehört"...
hast du dich mal mit Grafikdesign beschäftigt, also mit Fotos bearbeiten und so?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

@bauer-akil : Welchen würdest du denn nehmen ?

​


----------



## bauer-akil (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @bauer-akil : Welchen würdest du denn nehmen ?
> 
> ​



Na den Asus, ich bin so zufrieden mit ihm, dass ich ihn nochmal kaufen würde. Ich hab für den Preis nichts an ihm zu bemängeln
(is halt ein tn-panel, deswegen sind die kontrastwerte halt normal und die blickwinkelstabilität auch...)


Aber wenn du über den viewsonic auch nur gutes liest, dann ist es eig egal. wenn der viewsonic irgendwie besser/billiger ist, nimmst du halt den. ich kenn ihn jetzt nicht, hab auch keine zeit mich da näher einzulesen, also wie der so ist, aber wenn die features gleich sind, würde ich halt den billigeren nehmen.

vom asus kann ich halt sagen, dass er noch ein spect control hat, d. h. du kannst 4:3 bildmaterial formatgetreu wiedergeben (geht über den grafikkartentreiber aber auch, mim aspect control gehts halt schneller)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Hab mir den Asus gestern abend noch auf notebooksbilliger.de bestellt.


----------



## bauer-akil (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hab mir den Asus gestern abend noch auf notebooksbilliger.de bestellt.



Gute Wahl, ich denke, mit dem wirst du deine Freude haben


----------



## Fr0stY (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Hi
Ich will mir auch einen 24"er zulegen, hauptsächlich zum Zocken.
Ich schwanke zwischen den hier genannten und dem Iiyama B2409-HDS bzw. E2407-HDS (inwiefern unterscheiden sich die beiden).
Wobei ich allerdings stark zum Iiyama tendiere, aber der Asus sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Das Bild soll wie gesagt hauptsächlich auf der Ps3 gut aussehen.

Mfg


----------



## bauer-akil (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*



Fr0stY schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich will mir auch einen 24"er zulegen, hauptsächlich zum Zocken.
> Ich schwanke zwischen den hier genannten und dem Iiyama B2409-HDS bzw. E2407-HDS (inwiefern unterscheiden sich die beiden).
> Wobei ich allerdings stark zum Iiyama tendiere, aber der Asus sieht auch sehr gut aus.
> ...



wenn du nur mit der konsole dran zocken möchtest, würd ich gar keinen full hd, sondern nur einen hd-ready fernseher kaufen, weil die ps3 mit fullhd überfordert wäre.

ansonsten nimmst du wie gesagt den billigeren. ich glaube es gibt keine großen unterschiede zwischen den genannten...


----------



## Arthus (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

hallo, ich schließ mich auch mal mit an die diskussion an. Stehe auch grad vor der entschiedung zwischen dem Ilyama (09er Version mit Pivotfkt.) und dem Viewsonic. Von der Ausstattung würde ich ja eher zum Ilyama tendieren  (kostet aber auch runde 20€ mehr, jedoch nicht weiter schlimm). 

Nur habe ich irgendwie Sorge wegen des Bildes... vllt. hat ja einer von euch schon erfahrungen mit beiden geräten gemacht.?

greetz


----------



## Moetown (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Hab mir grad den Viewsonic bestellt,ich kann ja dann mal was dazu sagen wenn er da ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*

Hi,
heute ist der Monitor angekommen.
Der erste Eindruck ist super !
Bloß : *Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ?*
Auf der mitgelieferten CD war nur das Benutzerhandbuch...
im geräte-manager wird nur ein "PnP-Monitor (Standard)" angezeigt.


----------



## bauer-akil (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 24" Monitor : Viewsonic VX2433wm oder Asus VH242H ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute ist der Monitor angekommen.
> Der erste Eindruck ist super !
> Bloß : *Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ?*
> ...



Aber du kannst doch sicherlich die native Auflösung einstellen, oder? wenn ja, brauchst du keinen Treiber...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

ja, kann ich einstellen.
Habe mich nur gewundert, dass in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung der Monitor richtg bezeichnet wird. Beim Geräte-Manager ist das nicht der Fall...


----------



## OctoCore (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Die NVidia-Software liest den Namen direkt aus dem Monitor selbst. Der Gerätemanager macht sich nicht die Mühe.


----------



## bauer-akil (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Und wie ist der Moni so? hast du schon ein paar spiele angespielt, paar filme (evtl auch blurays?) angeschaut?


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

hi

welche ist der bessere von den bildschirmen hab 3 stunden rum geforscht 

und bin nicht eindeutig geworden .allround mäßig.

iiyama ProLite B2409HDS-B1,vs,ViewSonic VX2433wm


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

würde sagen der viewsonic ist besser.
Dieser wurde in der PCGH gut getestet.
Den anderen kenn ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht...


----------



## Moetown (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Hab den Viewsonic jetzt,kann ihn nur empfehlen,für den Preis macht man auf jeden Fall nichts falsch.


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

hi 

kanns du mal paar bilder machen ?

und kann man die höhe verstellen .

Also ich sitze vor eine 19 zoll monitor und will mal mier das Konstruhieren 

wie das mit den Viewsonic währe mit der  größe

kanns du mal die reine bildschirmgröße ohne rand meßen uns mal schreiben .


----------



## Moetown (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Also Breite x Höhe sind ca. 52 cm x 30 cm reine Bildschimrgröße.Höhe kannste nicht verstellen,aber den Bildschirm kann man neigen,also entlang der "equatorialen" Achse.

Insgesamt bin ich ziemlich begeistert.Hatte vorher auch nen 19" im 5:4 Format und hab mich gefragt,ob mich 16:9 nicht zu sehr stören würde.Ist aber zumindest bei mir nicht der Fall,16:10 wär sicher noch ein Stück besser zum Arbeiten,aber ist auch so beim Surfen ziemlich angenehm.Und für den Preis bin ich auf jeden Fall zufrieden,ein T240 von Samsung z.B. kost gleich nochmal nen Hunderter mehr.


----------



## Maverick 05 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Gib es für Asus VH242H irgendeine Software bzw Monitor Manager ?, um per Windows auf die Einstelungen des Monitors zuzugreifen, wie bei LG, dann braucht man nicht jedes mal Knöpfe zu drücken.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Ne, gibts leider nicht.


----------



## fbr1 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage an die Spezis zum Asus VH242H:

Ich habe mir den Monitor in einem Geschäft angeschaut und dabei folgendes festgestellt:
Der Zugriff zu Windows war passwortgeschützt, es tat sich nur ein kleines Fenster, mit Hinweis auf den Passwortschutz, in relativ kleiner Schrift, auf. In der Mitte des Bildschirms war die Schrift eher unscharf, schob man das Fenster in die Außenbereiche des Bildschirms, wurde die Schrift deutlich! schärfer. Das ich das Fenster bewegt habe, war Zufall.

Könnt Ihr dies Verhalten bestätigen oder besser, nicht bestätigen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

nein kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Die Schrift ist überall gleich scharf.


----------



## falkboett (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Hallo,

habe meinen Asus VH242H zum Saturn zurückgetragen. Das Gerät hat bei einer Helligkeit unter 100 % sehr hell und gut hörbar gesirrt. War auch am Tag mit Alltagsgeräuschen gut zu hören.

Habe jetzt den Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS. Keine Pixelfehler, Hammerbild und vor allem geräuschlos auch bei heruntergeregelter Helligkeit.


MfG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

also meiner macht keine geräusche, aber welche drogen du genommen hast weiß ich nicht


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

Das mal geladen Treiber: Asus - Download - CHIP


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Asus VH242H : Wo krieg ich die Treiber her ???*

WTF hab ich vermacht lol


----------

